# Go Power Gp-Psk-40



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone used any of the GoPower products? 50% of my camping trips are normally "dry camping". I just need the panel to keep the batteries charged, I have a generator to do the rest.

http://gpelectric.com/products/portable-solar-kits


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

90% (or more) of my camping is "dry camping" and we started out using solar to help charge batteries. That lasted about 1 summer....as we camp in some remote locations with BIG trees that block a lot of the direct sun light.

I decided to just invest in 2 Trojan 6v batteries and have never looked back. I can go about 5-6 days without having to fire up the Yamaha generator. I'm all for solar power...love the idea...just wasn't practical for our camping needs.

Finally, to keep random stuff powered (Go Pro Camera for bike bikes, laptop to watch GoPro Video, etc) I have a Schumacher XP2260 power source. This thing is AWESOME. Can inflate tires..jump start a car...power your devices...and more!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 90% (or more) of my camping is "dry camping" and we started out using solar to help charge batteries. That lasted about 1 summer....as we camp in some remote locations with BIG trees that block a lot of the direct sun light.
> 
> I decided to just invest in 2 Trojan 6v batteries and have never looked back. I can go about 5-6 days without having to fire up the Yamaha generator. I'm all for solar power...love the idea...just wasn't practical for our camping needs.
> 
> Finally, to keep random stuff powered (Go Pro Camera for bike bikes, laptop to watch GoPro Video, etc) I have a Schumacher XP2260 power source. This thing is AWESOME. Can inflate tires..jump start a car...power your devices...and more!!


I have a power station too... I guess that I should utilize it more often. I am leaning in the direction of the golf cart batteries and solar. I live in southern California so trees are not a problem for the majority of the spots I go to.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

robertized said:


> Well Santa asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I said a Schumacker XP2260. I must have been a good boy this year because I got it. So far I am impressed with the features that this unit has. As O_C has stated it can inflate tires, jump start a car, supply 120V AC and 12V DC, it has a USB port for charging devices, a light, and a blower for inflating and deflating a mattress, the air/tire pump has its own gauge, and last but not least a power indicator to show the % of charge left on the unit. I believe this thing will come in handy in the future. Did you get what you wanted from Santa? Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-Electric-6-in-1-Jump-Starter/25955544


Glad you were good this year and Santa brought you a nice gift...









You'll really like it...just make sure you charge it before leaving.


----------

